# Simpson Bay Resort SXM  any wisdom?



## kennymac68 (Dec 1, 2015)

Trading into Simpson Bay Resort in St Maarten this year.  Anyone have any experience with this resort?  Wife likes to relax on the balcony/veranda and read, but she is a pale red head and likes the shade.  Any specific block of rooms I should request?  Restraunt recomendations?

I also own at Royal Haciendas, any percs from that?  

thanks


----------



## classiclincoln (Dec 2, 2015)

Was there a few years ago.  Nice place.  Check out my review in the Marketplace.  Lots of restaurants nearby.  I have restaurants listed in my review of Oyster Bay and Dawn Beach, both from this year.


----------



## scotlass (Dec 23, 2015)

I am also interested in this resort.  Has anyone stayed there recently (reviews are from 2012) and how is it managed now?


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 23, 2015)

i'm a frequent St. Maarten visitor but own at a different timeshare.  You can find owners/renters at the TravelTalkOnline group that focuses on the island.  There are people who are very familiar with the resort in that group, and it's got pretty active discussions.  It's also a good resource for restaurant reviews, activities and generally any SXM info. Here's the link:

http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin


----------



## 20tac05 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Flamboyant Building*

Sorry to tag onto your post but I am also interested in recent status of this resort and more specifically the Flamboyant Building.  I understand it is the last building to be renovated (likely the summer of 2016) but wondering just how bad of shape it is in right now as we have a 2 bedroom booked for next month.  The specific unit is F22. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Feb 7, 2016)

20tac05 said:


> Sorry to tag onto your post but I am also interested in recent status of this resort and more specifically the Flamboyant Building.  I understand it is the last building to be renovated (likely the summer of 2016) but wondering just how bad of shape it is in right now as we have a 2 bedroom booked for next month.  The specific unit is F22. Any input would be appreciated.


F building is the only beachfront building so that is a big plus. You won't have to go up and down the hill. I haven't been there for at least 8 years so I don't know anything about the conditions of the units although I do hear a lot of good thongs about the units that have been renovated which is if little help to you.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 8, 2016)

I stayed in F22 in August of 2014. It hadn't been renovated, but most everything worked fine and it's in the best location of the resort. The slider door from the upstairs master bedroom to the small balcony was tough to open, and the outdoor spa tub on it didn't work (I wasn't really there to sit in that tub though). You're steps from the pool and bar, and there's a great little place just across the street for morning croissants and pastries..

I had friends staying at the same time up the hill in B352, and their unit had been renovated and was really nice.

That being said, I would choose a non-renovated F22 over one up the hill. Here's a picture from the balcony off the living room:


----------



## 20tac05 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks very much for the information and picture.  We were originally in one of the renovated rooms in the B building but seemed too far from the water (even if there was a view).  Really appreciate it.  If you happen to have any pictures of the bathrooms you can pass along that would be great also.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 8, 2016)

No pictures of the bathrooms. The downstairs one has a door off the hall and a pocket door to the bedroom. It's a standard vanity/toilet/tub and shower combo.

The upstairs one has a pocket door, but it's open above the wall to the bedroom. Closet to the left, sink straight in from the door, toilet and then a nice size shower to the right.

The toilets are loud, as they're vacuum-assist.


----------



## 20tac05 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks again Scott.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 26, 2017)

We just confirmed a trade into a 1BR unit at the Simpson Bay Resort for early December 2017. I understand that is a nice time of year on the island. The confirmation indicates room F6. Are the units fixed, so we know that is the unit we will get? Based on other comments, this sounds like a great building to be in. From a map of the resort I saw online, this unit looks inland rather than over the water. Is that correct?

This will be our first time on the island. Is it recommended to rent a car for the entire week, or only for a couple of day trips around the island? It sounds like some restaurants are close by. Any grocery shopping close by? Any other insights would be appreciated.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 27, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> We just confirmed a trade into a 1BR unit at the Simpson Bay Resort for early December 2017. I understand that is a nice time of year on the island. The confirmation indicates room F6. Are the units fixed, so we know that is the unit we will get? Based on other comments, this sounds like a great building to be in. From a map of the resort I saw online, this unit looks inland rather than over the water. Is that correct?
> 
> This will be our first time on the island. Is it recommended to rent a car for the entire week, or only for a couple of day trips around the island? It sounds like some restaurants are close by. Any grocery shopping close by? Any other insights would be appreciated.



Through Interval you should get the unit listed on the confirmation. We visited in 2014 and stayed in F22, and in my opinion it's the absolute best building to be in. You are at the foot of the hill right on the beach looking straight out to the bay, and the pool with swim up bar is right next to the building. They were due to be renovated not too long after we stayed. We had some friends there that week up the hill in the B building which had already been renovated, and the units were really nice.

There is a small grocery a couple blocks away. We did rent a car from Avis for the week so that we could explore the island, and I would highly recommend it.

Here's a picture from our balcony in the F building:


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Scott, thanks for your insights.

Mike


----------



## Greg G (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes, the F (Flamboyant) building has great views ( http://www.simpsonbayresort.com/images/small-siteplan.jpg ).  I believe all the F units face the ocean.  We stayed in unit F2 many, many years ago and it was a 1st floor unit that had a great ocean view.  Your F6 unit should be the same 1st floor level as well.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Greg G said:


> Yes, the F (Flamboyant) building has great views ( http://www.simpsonbayresort.com/images/small-siteplan.jpg ).  I believe all the F units face the ocean.  We stayed in unit F2 many, many years ago and it was a 1st floor unit that had a great ocean view.  Your F6 unit should be the same 1st floor level as well.



GregG, thank you for that information. I couldn't tell from the resort map if the room looks out toward the water or inland. This is indeed good news.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 1, 2017)

Because of the way the building is built in to the hillside, I'm pretty sure I remember all units in that building having a balcony. You enter the units from the side away from the water, and all of the balconies face the water. 

The Red Piano just across the street from the F building had great croissants in the morning...


----------



## Greg G (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes, I believe what Scott indicated is correct.  You enter the units from the inland side. We used to own a unit at the resort a long time ago.


Greg


----------



## Greg G (Mar 4, 2017)

Here is a pic of the F building I took back in 2000.


----------



## 20tac05 (Mar 9, 2017)

We stayed in F22 February of 2016 and yes all rooms have balconies facing the water.  If you see pictures of the balconies on the back of the building they are actually the second bedroom of the 2 bedroom units but also have a balcony facing the water off the living room.  we stayed in the unit right before they did the renovations and although they were really needing updating would not have traded it for another unit in the complex that was updated.  From the resort update site it looks like all the renovations of the F building are complete and look great.  Enjoy your trip.


----------

